# 110 gal tanks setup



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

ok i have my gravity right and tank is 3/4 way full 

i ran a 110 gal over flow filter over night with nothing in it just to mix the water up more.
and a 70 gal canister fliter.


its been about 24 hrs and the tank is a little cloudy still


oo almost forgot i used 100 pounds of crushed coral almost like a sand.


i just put the media in the 110 over flow fliter.



i have a pro 50 power head submerged for a current pushing the water from the overflow side of the tank to the canister side


i have over flow on the far left or and the cansiter intake in the far right corner with the return i am using the spay tubes and i have it placed from middle tank to the left so that return water will mix with that side of the tank and would go tho the over flow filter next.

i havent done any tests yet but the gravity so far.


i also used the nitrafying bacteria on the crushed coral.


i know i need a skimmer still.


i also have 48 in 50/50 coral light and a blue coral light.


what else do i need to get and when should the cloudiness go away its not real bad i can see tho the tank just a little foggy


----------



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

ok did my first tests 


kh = 240
ph = 8.0-8.5
no2 = 0
no3 = 0
gravity 1.021 "i know its at the low end " 




no fish yet


----------



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

o forgot to mention that the canister has nothing in it just usieng it to move water


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would suggest putting Live Sand in the tank instead of Crushed Coral. CC makes it hard for burrowing fish and inverts to move around.


----------

